
CVE Database in a Git-Like Repository - awmarthur
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-04-22-national-vulnerability-database/
======
awmarthur
Dolt is 'Git for Data'.

It's a tool to create SQL databases that you can push, pull, diff, branch, and
merge. I created a Dolt repository to track the National Vulnerability
Database. You can use SQL queries to find the latest security bugs, what
software they affect, and how severe the issue is.

Try it out:

brew install dolt

dolt clone Liquidata/NVD

dolt sql -x "New CVEs Today"

